# Toyota Yaris sr



## Raufey (Dec 14, 2021)

Hello will a double din unit AVIC-f77dab fit in Toyota Yaris 2008 (pioneer)?


----------



## Robw516 (Dec 15, 2021)

Checking images of the inside a Yaris of this age I can confidently say it will fit but most likley need a facia unit. 
I recommend using the Halfords website to get all the parts numbers and then pay half the price on the likes of Amazon or Ebay. There site will also confirm what will fit (Based on facias offered)


----------

